

Senate Committee Approves Bill Requiring Warrants for E-Mail - mtgx
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/11/ecpa-reform-approved

======
epoxyhockey
It's funny how quickly lawmakers can care about email privacy once they
realize that they could become the next Petraeus.

